# Pictures of a Black duck



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

This bird was shot on a recent trip to Manitoba, came in with a flock of mallards..


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice bird.

We spotted a nice drake mixed with mallards in a smaller slough in Saskatchewan this year.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Black/Mallard hybrid. Only Black Duck I've had an oportunity to kill. Killed in East central MN.


----------



## crappiekilla (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice bird !! We shoot quite a few blacks when things start to ice up around here. In our district (southern district in ontario) we have a one bird a day ....Two in possesion regulation. Whats your bag limit on blacks?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

crappiekilla said:


> Nice bird !! We shoot quite a few blacks when things start to ice up around here. In our district (southern district in ontario) we have a one bird a day ....Two in possesion regulation. Whats your bag limit on blacks?


I believe ther the same as Mallards in Manitoba 8 per day 16 possesion it's the first one we have shot in 6 years so i don't think there real plentiful.


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

im pretty sure its one black pretty much everywhere.. have fun if the co checks you and you have 8....


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Kris brantner said:


> im pretty sure its one black pretty much everywhere.. have fun if the co checks you and you have 8....


http://www.gov.mb.ca/conservation/wildl ... asons.html

Not up there ducks are ducks, only stipulation is on Can's and redheads in one area


----------



## hunter19 (Sep 1, 2004)

that's a nice looking bird but i think it's a hybrid. the thin strip of white on top and bottom of the speculum is what gives it away. i don't think the black duck has the white at all. cool bird anyways.


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

ok, my bad, i was just assuming. must be nice, almost as nice as going to mexico ans shooting 20 ducks


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

hunter19 said:


> that's a nice looking bird but i think it's a hybrid. the thin strip of white on top and bottom of the speculum is what gives it away. i don't think the black duck has the white at all. cool bird anyways.


Agree 100%


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

It is a hybrid. A true blue black duck, has for the most part, no white at all near the speculum.
Some older blacks will have just a tiny thin line on the bottom part of the wing where the speculum is.
Congrats on a great bird.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

if obama is the first black president, then that sure is hell is close enough to be called a black duck.


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

I didn't know that about no white on the spec, also never heard about a hybrid. Guess I thought when they were all dark they were black ducks. We shot one two weeks ago and just assumed, never looked close enough. Came in alone and decoyed like a charm. Guess the mallards kicked him out of the flock.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Nice bird, but he wouldn't shut up, and seemed really pizzed!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

And another we got on Sunday.


----------

